# Cheese expiry date



## vibe (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi guys,

So, I smoked some cheese 4 weeks ago and each week I tried some to see how it progressed with flavour etc.

Now I'm not a massive cheese fan but I did prefer smoke cheese and I like the idea of using it for gifts for friends.

I have just bought a load of cheese - Mild Cheddar, mature Cheddar, Double Gloucester, Red Leicester, Gouda, Jarlsberg, Edam and Gouda (I'm from the UK if that explains anything with my selection). Most of these have use by dates of like next week or at least within a month or so.

People say to leave it after smoking for as long as possible - even up to a year if you can resist.

I know smoking is a historic way of preserving food but is there any credible website that states this information to say smoked cheese can last X amount of time? I have a friend that doesn't care and agree's that cutting off any mould and good to go, but others I'm sure do not see things this way.

Any info would be much appreciated.

~Kev


----------



## bkleinsmid (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey Kev........

Mr.T.........(on this web site) has forgot more than I know about smoking cheese. Look up his "how to". With his help, I have smoked up some killer cheese's and have 25lb's more getting ready to hit the smoker this week.

Hope this will help you.......

Brad


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hard cheese will age with time , this will change the texture, aroma and the flavor of the cheese which is desirable by many.  The expiration date on the cheese is placed there so you have an idea as to when to eat it.  If you buy a mild cheddar because that is what you like, then eat it before the expiration date or it will begin becoming a medium cheddar a medium will become a sharp and a sharp will become extra sharp and extra sharp will become unbelievable. Take this into account when purchasing your cheese if you are planning to smoke and further age it.  For example,  if you are planning to let your cheese age and you like a medium cheddar, consider purchasing a mild cheddar to smoke and age several months to years.   This is not the same as soft cheese.  The soft cheeses should be consumed in a short time as they will not age like the harder cheese and are more prone to molding and will then need to be discarded unlike the hard cheese.

Suggest you go over the following, glean from it what you like. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

T


----------



## vibe (Nov 3, 2015)

I have just read your post, was very interesting.

But as to what you have just posted, so if I buy an extra sharp Cheddar that shows a use by date of 2 weeks from now - why is this the case if it can age for years and get better?

I'll be smoking cheese regardless and I personally have no qualms, just interested and also the info would be good to explain to people who just buy stuff from the shop, don't add smoke and go by use by dates.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 3, 2015)

Vibe said:


> I have just read your post, was very interesting.
> 
> But as to what you have just posted, so if I buy an extra sharp Cheddar that shows a use by date of 2 weeks from now - why is this the case if it can age for years and get better?
> 
> I'll be smoking cheese regardless and I personally have no qualms, just interested and also the info would be good to explain to people who just buy stuff from the shop, don't add smoke and go by use by dates.


The sharp will become even sharper.  This may be desirable to you and myself , but not to someone else.  They would then want to consume it before the use by date.

The bottom line here is, the older the hard cheese is the more costly it becomes.  Thus you can buy the less expensive mild cheese and with patience, age it to your liking.

Hope this answers your question.

T


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 3, 2015)

LOL...My youngest is a Date Watcher. Regardless of condition, flavor or texture, if the product is past the Use By Date, she won't touch it! Even a Pound of Butter that was frozen for 3 months and we just got to it..." I don't care it's out of Code! " Cheese is Preserved Milk...It is meant to store and last a long time. Manufacturers by law have to date when the cheese was produced. Sell by dates are for Stores to track their product, and sales people can rotate and pull product that is not moving. You may be freaked out seeing a hunk of Cheddar that was produced 2 years ago and got pushed to the back of the case, but if I saw that, I would be thrilled! With the exception of Fresh Soft Cheese, Mozz, Feta, etc, Sell by Dates mean little. No, unfortunately, in terms of Proof for the skeptical, there is no official government document that puts a date on how long smoked cheese will last. There is just the folks that have been doing it a Thousand Years and KNOW, Cheese gets better with age and Smoked Cheese last even longer...JJ


----------



## mowin (Nov 5, 2015)

30+ yrs ago I worked for Heluva Good Cheese. I replaced the current warehouse manager who was fired. When doing the inventory for the first time, I found his "stash". Several cases or assorted cheese that at this time were 2 1/2 yrs out of code. (No this wasn't the reason he was fired). That was some of the best cheese I've had. 

Now that I'm addicted to smoking, I wish I has access to that cooler now, I'd need my own walk in cooler to keep all my smoked cheese..


----------



## gpb11 (Nov 5, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Cheese gets better with age


I agree completely, although I do draw the line when cream cheese turns pink... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I love picking up stuff that's 50% off or more because it's a day from the "use by" or "sell by" date at my local store.  Meats or sausages I'll either smoke immediately or vacuum seal and freeze until I'm ready to use it.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 6, 2015)

I have some that I smoked 1 1/2yrs ago and still waiting. 

DS


----------

